# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  (( من صـفات طـالب الـعلم )) لسماحة المفتي العلامة عبد العزيز آل الشيخ

## سلمان أبو زيد

* (( من صـفات طـالب الـعلم  ))**
لسماحة الشيخ العلامة عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن محمد آل الشيخ 
مفتي عام المملكة العربية السعودية 
ورئيس هيئة كبار العلماء وإدارة البحوث العلمية والإفتاء 

- حفظه الله ورعاه -


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ* * 


الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ، ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين ، أما بعد : 

فإن المؤمن في هذه الدنيا في جهاد وفي ابتلاء وامتحان ، يقول الله جـل وعـلا : ﴿ أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لَا يُفْتَنُونَ *وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْكَاذِبِينَ ﴾ [سورة العنكبوت :2  -3 ] المؤمن في هذه الدنيا في جهاد ، جهاد مع نفسـه ، هذه النفس التي بين جنبيه هو في جهاد معها ليكونها نفسا بتوفيق الله تلومه على ترك الخير وفعل الشر ، ثم يرتقي بها إلى أن تكون نفسا مطمئنة ، تطمئن للخـير وترتاح له ، إنه في جهاد مع عدو سلط عليه من القدم ، عدو متربص به الدوائر ، عدو قعد له في كل طريق يثـبطه عن الخير ويصده عنه ، عدو أنظره الله إلى يوم الدين فهو في جهـاد ليتخلص من وساوسه ومن أباطيله ومن ضلالاته ، إنه جهاد مـنع الأهـواء التي إن ابتلي بها صرفته عن طريق الله المستقيم . 
قال تعـالى : ﴿ أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ ﴾ [سورة الجاثية الآية 23] . 

والمخـرج مـن الفتن بعد توفيق الله لا يكون إلا بالعلم الشرعي والحرص على طلبه والعمل به ، وطالب العلم يتميز بأمور :  

فهو حـريص عـلى الخير أينما كان ، طالب العلم متميز بحبه للخير وسعيه في الخير ودعوته الناس إلى الخير .  

طالب العلم هو ذلك الرجل الذي يعرف عند المواقف بحكمته وبصـيرته وأناته وتفهمه لكل قضية لكي يعالجها على ضوء الكتاب والسنة .  

طـالب العـلم متميز ؛ لأنه عند كل قضية تحل به ، فلا تراه مندفعا بلا روية ، ولا تراه متسرعا ، تراه بعيدا عن حلم وأناة ، إن في قلـبه غيرة ، وفي قلبه حمية لدين الله ، وفي قلبه نصرة لدين الله ، لكنه يتعقل في أموره كلها ، فينطق بالحق من غير شطط وجور ، وهو بعيد عن قيل وقال وبئس مطية القوم زعموا .  

طالب العلم ينظر في أقواله التي يقولها ، وألفاظه التي يتلفظ بها ، فيزنها بالميزان الشرعي العادل .  

طـالب العلم إذا أراد أن يعالج خطأ أو ينبه على خطأ ، فإن الاتزان يصحبه في أموره كلها ، لا ترى طالب العلم يكيل للـناس الأقـوال مـن غير روية ، ولا يحكم على الناس بحكم عام من غير بصيرة ، فالأحكام على الناس تحتاج إلى دليل يعتمد عليه القائل إلى دليل مادي واقعي يعتمد عليه فيما يقول وفيما يتصرف ، ومن وزن أقواله قبل أن يقول ، ووزن ألفاظه قبل أن ينطق بها ، استطاع بتوفيق من الله أن يحقق مراده .  

طالب العلم دائما يقرأ قول الله ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَإٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا أَنْ تُصِيبُوا قَوْمًا بِجَهَالَةٍ فَتُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلْتُمْ نَادِمِينَ ﴾ [سورة الحجرات الآية 6 ] وطـالب العـلم يحكـم بالحق والعدل : ﴿ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ شُهَدَاءَ بِالْقِسْطِ وَلَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا اعْدِلُوا ﴾ [ سورة المائدة الآية 8] . 

ولا يسـيء الظـن بالناس مطلقا ، ولا يكيل لهم التهم مطلقا ، ولكـن يتبصـر في الأمر ويحاول الدعوة إلى الخير وإصلاح الخطأ بالطريق الشرعي لا بطريق عاطفة تحمله على تصرفات خاطئة ، فيتزن في أمـوره كـلها ويحكـم على الأشياء من منظار سليم ومن منظار صـحيح ، لا يكون ممن يتحكـم الناس في قوله فينشر كل ما يقولون ، ولكن يزن الأمور والأقوال على الميزان العادل حتى يقول كلمة الحق الواضحة التي لا إفراط فيها ولا تفريط .  

لا شـك في وجود عدو لنا وعدو لديننا وهذا أمر لا أحد يـنازع فيـه ، ولكـن الأمة مطالبة قبل كل شيء بإصلاح نفسها ، بإصلاح وضعها ، أن نصلح أخطاء أنفسنا ، وكل منا خطاء وكل منا واقـع في خطأ ، فنسأل الله أن يوفقنا لإصلاح أنفسنا قبل كل شيء ، الله تعـالى قـال لنبيه وأصحابه : ﴿ أَوَلَمَّا أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَدْ أَصَبْتُمْ مِثْلَيْهَا قُلْتُمْ أَنَّى هَذَا قُلْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ ﴾ [ سورة آل عمران الآية 165 ] فـبين تعـالى أن مصـابهم كان من تلقاء أنفسهم لما خالفوا أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسـلم ، قد فروا عن الثغر الذي ألزمهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الـبقاء فيـه ، فبين الله لهم أن هذا من أنفسهم ، قال بعض الصحابة ما كـنا نظن ذلك حتى سمعنا هذه الآية فتبصرنا في أنفسنا فعلمنا من أين أتينا . 

إن المملكة العربية السعودية بلد التوحيد والإسلام ، بلد وفقه الله للخـير وأنعم الله عليـه نعمة الإسـلام ، بأن حكم شريعة الله ومحاكمـه تحكـم بشرع الله وتقيم حدود الله ، وبلد حوى الحرمين الشريفين ، وبلد يمثل قبلة المسلمين ومهوى أفئدتهم ، وبلد من الله عليه بالأمن والاستقرار والهدوء والانضواء تحت قيادة نسأل الله لها التوفيق والعون والرشاد . 

نحن لا نؤيـد الأخطاء ، لكن لسنا نجزم بأن هناك عدوا في داخلـنا ، نحـن أمة واحدة ، وجماعة واحدة ، وأن وجد أخطاء عند 
بعضنا فعياذا بالله أن نقول هؤلاء أعداء ، لا شك أن الأخطاء لا يقرها أحد ولكن هل نقول عند كل خطأ بتقسيم أنفسنا إلى صراع بيننا ، لا يـا إخوة ، نحن أمة واحدة ، ونحن ولله الحمد في هذا البلد المبارك أمة واحدة ، لكن كون أحد منا يخطئ ، الخطأ واقع من الناس ولا بد ، قـال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( كلكم خطاءون وخير الخطائين التوابون ))   وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : (( لو لم تذنبوا لذهب الله بكم ولأتى بقوم يذنبون ثم يستغفرون الله فيغفر لهم ))[صحيح مسلم التوبة (2749) ]  .
 فالله تعالى بين لـنا أنه خلق أبانا آدم بيده وأسجد له ملائكته ونفخ فيه من روحـه وأسكنه جنته ، وقال : كل الجنة لك سوى هذه الشجرة ، فآدم علم ولكن طبيعة ابن آدم الخطأ والنسيان ﴿ فَأَزَلَّهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا ﴾ [سورة البقرة الآية 36 ] ﴿ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى * ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى ﴾ [سورة طه الآية 121-122 ] . 

فانظـر إلى أبينا آدم أبي البشر من له تلك المميزات ومع هذا وقع في الخطأ ، فوقوع الأخطاء في أي زمان وفي أي مجتمع ليس أمرا غريبا ، إنما الغريب أن يستمر الناس على الخطأ ، والغريب أن لا يعالج الخطأ ، ولكن كيف يعالج الخطأ ؟
 إنه لا يعالج إلا بالأسلوب الحكيم والبصيرة في الأمور كلها . 

والمنتسبون إلي العلم يعالجون كل قضية بحكمة وبصيرة ورويـة ، يدرسونها ، وينظرونها من كل الجوانب فإذا تصوروا الأمر التصور الصحيح ووضح عندهم وضوحا بينا وأدركوا القضية ، وما يـترتب عليها في الحاضر وما عسى أن سيكون- لأن علم الغيب عند الله- ودرسوها دراسة جيدة وتوصلوا إلى حلول مناسبة تعالج أي قضـية ، تقدموا إلى المسئولين بطريقة حكيمة ، والمسئولون ولله الحمـد لم يغلقوا أبوابهم أمامنا ، ولم يوصدوها أمامنا بل هم يقبلون النصيحة ، لكن الأمور تحتاج منا إلى حكمة ، وتحتاج منا إلى روية ، ويحتاج طالب العلم أن ينطلق من تصوره المنطلق الصحيح ، لا شك أن هـناك غيورين ومتحمسين يحملهم دين وتقى لا شك ، لكن قد يفقدون الحكمة أحيانا ، وقد يوسعون الهوة أحيانا ، وقد يتسببون في حدوث تصادم أحيانا ، وهذا أمر لا يليق ، إنما طلاب العلم يتميزون برويـتهم في الأمـور وتبصرهم في المواقف وعلاجهم للقضايا على مسـتوى من العقل والعلم والإدراك ، وأما أن نشيع أن هناك عدوا داخـليا ، وأن هـناك وأن هناك حتى لو قدر أني أعلم شيئا من هذا فليست مهمتي أن أضخم هذه الأمور وأن أخيف الناس بكذا ، لأني لا أريد أن أشيع الفاحشة بين المؤمنين ، ولا أريد أن أفتح هوة ، أقول إن مجتمعنا منفصل ، لا ، مجتمعنا مجتمع إسلامي إن شاء الله ، ومجتمعنا مجتمع متوحد إن شاء الله ، والزلات والهفوات هذه أمور لا يمكن أن يخلو أي زمن منها . 

إن العالم الإسلامي واجه مثل هذه الأمور في القرن الثاني بعد التابعين وتابعيهم عندما قال قوم بخلق القرآن ، وماذا نتج عن ذلك ، وكيف كان الإمام أحمد وأمثاله يعالجون هذه القضية بحكمة وبصيرة إلى أن وفقهـم الله فصبروا وكان صبرهم عن علم حتى اتضح الحق وانجلى وافتضح الباطل واندمر . 

إن علماء الأمة قديما لا يعالجون القضايا بتعظيمها وتضخيمها ، نحن نعلم أن الدنيا لا تخلو من خطأ والله تعالى أخبرنا أن أولادنا قد يكونون أعداء لنا وأنهم فتنة لنا ، هل نقول الأولاد أعداء فنهجرهم ، هـذا لا يصـح ؛ لأن الله تعالى أخبر أنهم نعمة ، ولكن منهم من قد يكون عدوا لأبيه ، وما نوع تلك العداوة ، إنه لا ينبغي لطلاب العلم إذا حـلت مشكلة أن يصوروها بشيء ربما يستثير عواطف من لا يحسن ولا يتبصـر ، وإنمـا تعالج القضايا بين أروقة العلماء ، وفي مجتمعاتهم الخاصة دراسة وتبصرا وإدراكا للعواقب وتصورا للنتائج ، ثم رفـع ذلـك إلى ولاة الأمر بطريقة أدبية يقصد من خلالها تحقيق المصـلحة العامة ، أما العواطف والحماس الذي قد يخرج عن طوره وقـد لا ينضبط وقد يترك أثرا غير سليم فلا أوصي به إخواني ولا أنصـحهم بذلـك ، وإنما نصيحتي لكـم أيها الإخوة ، أن نكون على اتصال دائم فيما بيننا ، وصلة فيما بيننا ، وتدارس للمشاكل فيما بيننا ، وأمـا أخطاء الصحافة ، أو كتاب الصحافة ، وتجاهل بعضهم ، وسوء عـبارة بعضهم ، فهذا خطأ منهم لا يمكن أن ننسبه لغيرهم ، هؤلاء أخطئوا والواجب نصحهم وتحذيرهم ، وإن شاء الله لن يتكرر ذلك ، لكن أن أجعل هذه القضية دليلا على أن هناك عدوا منتصبا ، هذا لا ينـبغي ، المجتمع مجتمع خـير إن شاء الله ، وقيادته حريصة على الخير أيـنما كان ، إنها قيادة إسلامية وحريصة على ما ينفع هذا المجتمع ، ولكـن الأمور يجب أن تأخذ مسارها من الطرق السليمة والقنوات الصـادقة والمخلصة ، وأن يكون بيد أهل العلم يدرسون كل قضية دراسة متأنية ، والدارسون حريصون على أن يجدوا حلولا مناسبة ثم يتقدمون بها ، وسوف يحققون إن شاء الله الخير . 

إنـه لا ينبغي أن نفتح للمغرضين والفارغين وقاصري الفكر أبوابـا يدخـلون من خلالها ، فيصعبون الأمـور ، ويتوقعون ما لا يكـون ، ونحن ولله الحمد مسلمون ، وأما أن نقارن عدونا اليهودي بعدو بيننا فهذا أمر خطير لا ينبغي المجازفة فيه ، أخوك المسلم يخطئ ، فـنعم ، والمسـلم يكون فيه خطأ وصواب ، وإيمان وفسق كما قرر العـلماء ، وأما أن نقول هذا عدو يهودي خارجي ، وهذا عدو مثله داخلي ونحو ذلك ، فأنا لا أحب لطلبة العلم أن يجازفوا بالأقوال من غير روية ولا بصيرة ، ولو سئل بعضهم ، حدد العدو الداخلي ، وما هي أهدافه ، وأين يكون ، لم تر جوابا ، وإنما هي مجرد أقوال تتلقف .
 قال تعالى : ﴿ إِذْ تَلَقَّوْنَهُ بِأَلْسِنَتِكُم  ْ وَتَقُولُونَ بِأَفْوَاهِكُمْ مَا لَيْسَ لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَتَحْسَبُونَهُ هَيِّنًا وَهُوَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَظِيمٌ ﴾ [سورة النور الآية 15 ] . 


فأوصي طلبة العلم بتقوى الله والتمسك بدين الله وأن يكونوا دعـاة إلى ديـن الله على علم وبصيرة ، وأسأل الله للجميع التوفيق والسداد . 

وصـلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .  

المصدر : ((مجلة البحوث الإسلامية )) ع : 65 ص  7
*

----------


## الياس الهاني

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا فهل من كب عن ذلك

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكُم اللَّـهُ خَيْرًا ،وباركَ فيكُم.

----------


## صلاح سالم

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقل

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكُم اللَّـهُ خَيْرًا ،وباركَ فيكُم.

----------

